# How do you upload sheet music and midi?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm using a free program called MuseScore. I'm wondering how to upload the sheet music and midi file of this fragment of a piece that I wrote. Many of you use this website called soundcloud, so I'm going to see if this program I'm using works with that website.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

http://musescore.com/user/24280/scores/41449
I wonder what this will do.

If ya'll can see the music in that link, give it a play and see what my little atonal fragment sounds like. Let me know if it works.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I usually upload a PDF of the sheet music to Google Documents. Getting an Ogg Vorbis file to upload to SoundCloud involves putting the computer-generated MIDI through a sequencer and (usually) changing some things before exporting to Ogg.


----------

